# Spesso i cambiamenti fanno ... paura ...



## Papero (12 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Esistono due cose che impediscono ad una persona di realizzare i propri sogni: pensare che essi siano impossibili, oppure vedere che si trasformano in qualcosa di possibile quando meno ce lo si aspetta. In quel momento, affiora la paura di un cammino ignoto, di una vita piena di sfide sconosciute, e della possibilità che le cose a cui siamo abituati scompaiano per sempre. Le persone vogliono cambiare tutto ma nello stesso tempo, desiderano che tutto continui a essere come prima.
> *
> (Il diavolo e
> la signorina Prym - Paulo Coelho)*


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

dalla grafica che hai impostato, sembra veramente lo stralcio di un romanzo, una pagina strappata


----------

